# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Scheve baarmoedermond en veel cervixslijm

## karin1976

hallo

ik ben laatst voor uitstrijkje geweest voor bevolkingsonderzoek en de vrouw die het uitstrijkje deed zei dat mijn baarmoeder scheef stond en dat ik ook veel slijm heb. Dat vele slijm heb ik altijd al gehad. Ik voel het soms stromen. Bij mij maakt het niet uit op welk moment in de cyclus ik ben betreft die vele slijm. MIjn vraag is of iemand weet of de scheve baarmoedermond en/of vele slijm de kans op zwangerschap verkleint? 

gr karin

----------

